# Sprechblase über Textfield



## xanadoo (16. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einen Dialog mit mehreren Textfeldern.
Wenn dieser Dialog nicht korrekt ausgefüllt ist, soll über dem entsprechenden Feld eine Sprchblase erscheinen, welche den User darauf aufmerksam macht, wie er dieses Feld auzufüllen hat.

Weiss jemand, wie so etwas möglich sein könnte?
Es soll jedoch nicht so gelöst sein, dass die Sprchblase immer da ist und einfach visible=false eingestellt ist, solange man die Blase nicht sehen soll.

Mfg Xanadoo


----------



## Snape (16. März 2005)

Tach,
das klingt doch schwer nach ToolTip, oder?


----------



## xanadoo (16. März 2005)

Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Aber gibt es eine Möglichkeit Tooltips mehrzeilig darzustellen?
Denn eine Zeile richt mir leider nicht aus.


----------



## Snape (16. März 2005)

Na klar geht das. Wenn Du es ganz schick machen willst, benutzt Du HTML für den Tooltip.


----------



## xanadoo (16. März 2005)

Ah cool das läuft ja perfekt, vielen Dank.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. März 2005)

Hallo!

Diesbezüglich lohnt sich auch ein Blick auf http://www.jgoodies.com/ ;-)
http://www.jgoodies.com/products/images/validation/icons.png

Gruß Tom


----------

